# Who's applying to where?



## filmislife (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here.

Just wondering who's applying to where.

School:
Which program (screenwriting, production):
Level: Undergrad, grad


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome 

I'm entering Tisch at NYU, undergrad, Film & TV, this fall.

How about you? Do you know where you're applying?


----------



## ed_wood (Aug 27, 2005)

hey titanium, i'm applying to NYU this for fall of '06, just wondering what your grades where like. i have no idea what their standards are like there??? thanks!


----------



## Mark Denega (Aug 28, 2005)

Schools I plan applying to include:
NYU
Emerson
Hofstra
North Carolina School of the Arts
C.W. Post
Drexel


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 28, 2005)

I went to CW post for a year


----------



## Drewwitt (Aug 29, 2005)

> Originally posted by Mark Denega:
> Schools I plan applying to include:
> NYU
> Emerson
> ...



I'll be attending Emerson in a couple of days actually for my freshmen year...good luck, I hope to see you next year, and if you have any questions about the application process or what they are looking for, feel free to post them.  It's cool because they actually look at your films, I applied to places like Ithaca and BU and Syracuse, but was rejected because they didnt ask for any type of portfolio...but yeah feel free.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 29, 2005)

> Originally posted by ed_wood:
> hey titanium, i'm applying to NYU this for fall of '06, just wondering what your grades where like. i have no idea what their standards are like there??? thanks!



Sorry I didn't answer this sooner, I've been really busy and only just got internet down here in NYC.

I actually didn't have grades, because I was homeschooled, but my SATs were 800V and 590M, plus three SAT IIs between 640 and 700/

Best of luck! It's TOTALLY AWESOME so far.


----------



## Mark Denega (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey titanium and drewwitt, keep me posted on your experiences, dailylife, and general feelings at NYU and Emerson. These are currently my top two choices, and should I get accepted to both of them, I'm really not sure which school I would choose. Of course, I still have to visit both campuses, but your personal opinions on these schools would be very helpful.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm heading to Emerson next year after I take a year off. I can tell you from everything I've seen and heard about it, it's a great place. I'm sure drewwit will soon have much more insight as he is about to attend the school, but I will just say that I know A LOT of graduates and current students, and I've have never heard them say anything but great things about the school. To me, that speaks volumes. 

Good luck.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 31, 2005)

NYU has so far totally rocked. Emerson is also a great choice, and I had a really hard time choosing between the two.

I have yet to start classes, but everyone I meet - both students and faculty - are so smart, dedicated and energetic. I really feel at home in Tisch, we're all here for the same reasons.


----------



## Drewwitt (Aug 31, 2005)

> Originally posted by Mark Denega:
> Hey titanium and drewwitt, keep me posted on your experiences, dailylife, and general feelings at NYU and Emerson. These are currently my top two choices, and should I get accepted to both of them, I'm really not sure which school I would choose. Of course, I still have to visit both campuses, but your personal opinions on these schools would be very helpful.



Whats up....I'll post some insight into the school and it's daily life once I move in and get settled/comfortable...but I can give you some insight into what they are looking for:

I am not a brilliant scholar...I have always been a B+ student, who sucked in Math and Science, but pulled up my overall average with Film/Art and english/history classes...My SAT scores were a 630 Verbal and a 580 Math...they tend to not give a **** about math really, so if you can pull off a respectable score, and get a good verbal, you'll be straight in that respect...The essay on the application is VERY important, try not to write something like "What i learned from being the captain of my soccer team", its definitely a plus to write about something that you know noone else is writing about (I wrote mine about singing a song about author James Baldwin in front of my 11th grade english class).  And Im guessing you want to apply as a film major....take advantage of the portfolio...you have 10 minutes to show your best stuff, and it can help you out a lot especially if you dont have the most brilliant grades (like me)...I would also suggest applying Early Action, you have a better chance of getting in by showing such interest (I applied early, but was deferred, and was finally accepted in may)...so yeah thats that.

I dont know much about student life, and Im not gonna act like Im an official student there yet(5 more days), but a few things I know:

1.) Emerson is 60% female, and about 60% of the males are gay...so if you are straight or gay, you are in a great situation, however if Mark is some wierd name for a girl, your options are limited.

2.)The boston Common is beautiful, and the main dorm building overlooks it.

3.)You apparently start filming 2nd semester of Freshman year which is great.

4.) Emerson is not made up entirely of offbeat wierdos like it is said to be, though it is accepting of those offbeat wierdos if you are one.

5.)It is ranked number one in theatre groups and radio.

6.)its got crazy famous alumni, especially with stand up comedians.

yeah cant really think of anything else...But yeah i check this site every 2 days or so, so if you have any more specific questions, just holla, and Ill try to post something about life there when i experience it....good luck.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 31, 2005)

> Emerson is 60% female, and about 60% of the males are gay



Same at NYU. I think it may be that way at all theater/film/art colleges.


----------



## Josh (Aug 31, 2005)

> Originally posted by Drewwitt:
> The essay on the application is VERY important, try not to write something like "What i learned from being the captain of my soccer team", its definitely a plus to write about something that you know noone else is writing about



Very true. I wrote my essay about climbing Kilimanjaro. They loved it.


----------



## Tania (Sep 4, 2005)

Im planning to apply to :-
Emerson
SVA
NYU
Columbia
For:-
Production/Critical Studies
Undergrad

Im still not sure but..I'll be joining in Spring.


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 5, 2005)

about the female/gay percentage at NYU...and other film schools.... MUST WARN YOU

YES, NYU has almost 70% female population but NOT N TSCH FILM.

in film, youwill find a huge crowd of pseudo artsy, pseudo intellectual and cool loosers that try to bang that one real cute film girl. t is a huge competition because so few classy ladies are actually studying film (and yes, there are some...and yes, all the others will haunt me and try to punch me in my face..sorry ladies.

Of course, there is the acting department ( AND DANCE........). Buth 90% of those people are just plain crazy for us film students. f you are n your first date with an acting girl, the chances are, that she will be dancing and singing on her chair while watching a movie in the cinema.

that doesn't mean you can't date an actress.  have a woderful tisch alumni drama girlfriend...but she is down to earth...but yes, there is hope! Best advice i can give you is not to date anyone but go to those countless awesome art parties and get laid...at least for the first two years.


my last point is for those who actually LOVE AND ADORE those really artsy girls (big glasses, possibility of  dreadlocks and a lot of drugs for sure...hey,  iwas once there too). YOU GUYS JUST FOUND HEAVEN! enjoy!

just my two cents ftr 3 years of Tisch social experience


----------



## Cody Brown (Sep 5, 2005)

Current List:

NYU - Top Choice
USC
Chapman
Cal Arts
Art Center
SVA

I will be visiting all the California schools in october and I am not 100% confident that I will be getting in to any of them. I have a 3.4 GPA and on my SATs 580 Verbal and 560 Math and writing. 

Pretty much the only thing I have going for me is my portfolio which includes a varied mixture of movies and other projects. You can look at some of my stuff here http://www.codyb.com .

If anyone applying to those schools wants to talk AIM me (ydoc425) I would love to see what I am up against. Also, if anyone knows of any schools that I haven't heard about let me know! I am pretty much only interested in schools in NYC or around LA.

good luck everyone!
-cody


----------



## Awrence of RI (Nov 21, 2005)

I am not going for the all out production route, rather, I am working for a solid liberal arts foundation with a strong leaning towards film.  I am applying as an undergrad to:
Upenn
Duke
Brown
wesleyan
Northwestern
U of Michigan
wake forest
syracuse
Umass amherst

(I applied to penn ed, hopefully things work out.  Applications are really a royal pain)


----------



## Mark Denega (Nov 21, 2005)

Since this has been revived I'll post a revised list of schools I'm applying to:

NYU-Top Choice
Emerson
Hofstra
Boston University
Florida State

Keeping my fingers crossed for NYU.


----------

